# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  chat con profesionales

## magicpasion

hola...
tengo una sugerencia estaria bueno que se abra un chat en el foro y que cada tanto(1mes o mas tampoco hacerlo todos los dias) se invite a profesionales(psicologos ,magos,etc) a compartir sus conocimientos o a darnos concejos para perfeccionarnos como magos ...
acepto criticas e ideas y quisiera saber que les parece 
saludos!!!

----------


## CroW

:P estaria barbaro, ahora no creo que las burton tenga ganas de pasarse por este foro a contestar preguntas como ''aiii no me sale la caida francesa, me lo explicas?''. Por ahi con los profesionales de este foro.

 Pero igual lo que pienso yo, esque si estaria bueno una sala de chat aparte con los users del foro... como ponerlo al final de la pagina principal de magiapotagia, un cuadradito peqeño,no mui grande.

Saludos,
CroW.

----------


## magicpasion

gracias por tu respuesta ...yo lo que decia era por ejemplo alguien tiene un amigo psicologo:que lo invite y nos hable tecnicamente sobre misdirection ,etc
o conocen a un mago de muchisima experiencia y lo inviten jeje

----------


## CroW

y por eso... no es mas facil tener las charlas con los magos profecionales del foro?

Saludos,
CroW.

----------


## magicpasion

si puede ser jeje...pero  estaria bueno tener una opinion EXTERNA jejeje

----------


## Coloclom

Umm, respecto a lo que dices del chat, no estoy seguro y no quiero aventurarme, pero quizás sea posible, tenemos un compañero que ha desarrollado un chat y que por lo que he leído tiene muy buena pinta. Me parece que en su chat incluyó un apartado para este foro. No estoy seguro. Ya le preguntaré

Saludos

----------


## Magnano

puede ser muy interesante esta idea, pero tendríamos que moderarlo de alguna manera, imaginaos 1000 personas acribillando a preguntas al pobre que se ofrezca a chatear...

saludos!

----------


## Coloclom

jajaja, que loco! No soy mentalista, pero presiento que eso nunca ocurrirá ni en el futuro del foro, ni en un posible chat. De todas formas, me parece que el diseñador del chat no dejó nada al azar y puso un cupo de 30 usuarios chateando al mismo tiempo. De todas formas comento que no estoy informado, y que lo que os cuento probablemente no sea así.

Un abrazo.

Cuando tenga información os contaré, o tal vez él se presente y os informe, que sabe más que yo.

----------


## Magnano

loco?? puede pero mira la cantidad de miembros que tiene este foro...

esperando novedades

saludos!

----------


## Coloclom

De todas formas, si se utilizara un chat tendría que ser para temas muy concretos, y siempre con moderadores, cosa dificil, porque en el foro puedes entrar y moderar un post escrito hace 30 minutos, pero si a un chat llegas 30 minutos tarde...
Podría utilizarse el chat para las lluvias de ideas, sería algo que daría mucha agilidad.
Pero para otras cosas quizá no, el foro te da ese time que te permite analizar bien cada comentario antes de responder, y reanalizar el propio antes de enviarlo...

----------


## Mistico

Hola a todos:

El tema del chat no es la primera vez que se propone en el foro. Yo le veo un problema; cuando usamos el foro, la información que se aporta queda registrada y uno puede consultarla pasado un mes, dos, o 3 años; sin embargo, cuando comentamos en un chat, lo que se habla no queda disponible para consulta, no todo el mundo puede aporta, sólo los presentes en ese momento exacto. Es por esto por lo que el chat nunca se ha llevado a cabo antes.

Desde mi punto de vista, es más útil plantear cuestiones en el foro y que cada cual responda cuando pueda.

No obstante, como cosa puntual no la veo mal. Una entrevista con alguien a tiempo real, donde participen varios foreros y después pegar esa informaciòn aquí...pero ya digo, como algo muy puntual.

Un saludo  :Smile1:

----------


## magicpasion

gracias por sus comentarios...
saludos

----------


## Coloclom

> Hola a todos:
> 
> El tema del chat no es la primera vez que se propone en el foro. Yo le veo un problema; cuando usamos el foro, la información que se aporta queda registrada y uno puede consultarla pasado un mes, dos, o 3 años; sin embargo, cuando comentamos en un chat, lo que se habla no queda disponible para consulta, no todo el mundo puede aporta, sólo los presentes en ese momento exacto. Es por esto por lo que el chat nunca se ha llevado a cabo antes.
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista, es más útil plantear cuestiones en el foro y que cada cual responda cuando pueda.
> 
> No obstante, como cosa puntual no la veo mal. Una entrevista con alguien a tiempo real, donde participen varios foreros y después pegar esa informaciòn aquí...pero ya digo, como algo muy puntual.
> 
> Un saludo


 "Amén"       
Tema resuelto, no?

----------


## magicpasion

mmm...puede ser

----------


## AHC

Perdon Alfonso pero a mi humilde parecer estoy seguro que la union 
foro-tienda nada tiene que ver con esto.

Es solo cuestion de Interes y Promocion.
Si nosotros mismos andamos diciendo por ahi que en otros foros hacen esto, en otros foros hacen lo otro, en otros foros hacen Entrevistas con Cierta Gente, en otros foros hacen Chat con Profesionales...y en este NO !!....seguramente esos Profesionales no se animaran a entablar nunca una relacion seria con nosotros.

Saludos
AHC

----------


## Magnano

yo creo que el caracter comercial que tiene este foro no supondra ningun problema para esta propuesta, no creo que los magos se lo miren mucho esto de si el foro esta unido a que sino la cantidad de miembros, los intereses y su actividad

saludos!

----------


## angelilliks

Ningún mago profesional o de renombre accedería a ir a un chat de este foro de gratis. Más que nada porque es publicidad para una tienda, un foro, das un servicio y si encima no cobras un duro, quitároslo de la cabeza.

----------


## magicpasion

yo no creo que sea como dice alfonso ...la relacion foro-tienda no tiene nada que ver si el mago que iria a dar la charla su intencion seria ayudar a aspirantes a magos o magos en desarrollo y no veo donde esta la publicidad si lo que hara es hablar con nosotros y en ningun momento mencionar a tienda...
gracias a todos por sus respuestas...
saludos!

----------


## magicpasion

no creo que sea asi ...pero no importa no discutire mas ya que creo que ustedes tienen mas años que yo y mas experiencia

----------


## Coloclom

No creo que en este tema el tener más años o más experiencia pueda dar a alguien más razón o menos, lo que sí veo claro, es que el tema, que no nos llevará a ningún lado, puede ser ya zanjado. Unos lo creen posible y otros no.
Pero es tontería seguir dándole vueltas.
Si alguien conoce a un profesional que se preste, lo comunica, y que Oskiper y los SMOD los estudien.

Saludos.

----------


## chiripicajoso

podriamos hacer como en una we de television que se comunica a los usuarios (aunque sría un gran trabajo para moderadores) o con un simple post... annciando que viene no s quien... enviar las pregunta antes antes del día y que el pobre hombre se mate a trabajar para contestar las preguntas ma imporantes o que quisiera (porque coo hubiera que contestar hay preguntas........... nadie queria volver...)no se si me explico...

----------


## Magnano

eso estaria bien, antes de que venga el mago invitado al chat, se podria crear un post con las preguntas y mediante votación o seleccion por los moderadores elegir las mejores preguntas, se que es un poco lioso pero no es mala idea

saludos!

----------


## Coloclom

En caso de que viniera un mago, la gente preferiría hacer preguntas relacionadas directamente con unos de sus juegos (en caso de ser un mago de renombre), Y en ese caso, si un mago estuviera dispuesto a dar una especie de conferencia vía internet, seguramente utilizarían el área secreta.
Por otro lado, si se decidiese hacer en el área abierta, las preguntas serían muy limitadas, hasta el punto en que dicho mago tuviera que limitarse única y exclusivamente a darnos consejo. Y para eso, aquí ya tenemos muy buenos magos, y muy estudiados; y sinceramente, considero que no nos aprovechamos lo suficiente de todo cuanto podríamos aprender de ellos.

Pero para finalizar, sigo pensando que aún no hay confirmación por parte de los administradores de que todo esto que hablamos sea viable...

----------


## anacrin

> aquí ya tenemos muy buenos magos, y muy estudiados; y sinceramente, considero que no nos aprovechamos lo suficiente de todo cuanto podríamos aprender de ellos.



Aparte de estar totalmente de acuerdo con esto, sin duda, es lo mas coherente dicho en este hilo (desde mi punto de vista).

Sin mas, un saludo.

----------


## oskiper

Tengo un chat en el Blog que se usa poco... Podríamos usar esa sala de chat para armar algo así... Les gustaría invitar a un psicólogo para hablar de missdirection? Cuál sería una buena primera charla? ¿Con quién?

----------


## magicpasion

yo creo que la de psicologo sobre la miss direction estaria bien ...pero no conozco ninguno

----------


## Coloclom

Yo creo que un psicólogo no sabe nada de miss direction, al menos tal  como la interpretamos nosotros.
Cuando nosotros hablamos de desviar la atención, es en un presente inmediato, osea, en este momento; sin embargo, cuando un psicólogo desvía la atención, es en un presente continuado, me explico: Juan es adicto a: lo que sea... alcóholico, ludópata, dorgadicto,... el psicólogo, le intentará inculcar una nueva rutina que le mantenga alejado de sus vicios, trabajos artesanales, practicar de deportes, cocina,...
El mago busca manipular la memoria instantánea, el psicólogo, la memoria a medio y largo plazo.

Cuando nosotros hablamos de controlar la atención, es un mira hacia aquí, que yo voy por allí; en el caso de un psicólogo, busca controlar la atención del paciente en el epicentro del problema, hacerle ver, comprender, saber,... todo lo contrario que busca el mago...

A lo largo de la historia, y sobre todo de la historia reciente, han sido psicólogos y científicos quienes han acudido a magos en busca de conocimientos psicológicos.

Con esto no quiero decir que vea mal que el profesional a tratar sea un psicólogo, todo lo contrario.

Puede aconsejar cómo interactuar con las personas, cómo ganarse la confianza, cuando mirar a los ojos y cuando agachar la mirada, cuando una postura corporal es válida y cuando es equívoca, cómo obtener el 100&#37; de atención de una espectora antes de que lleguemos al climax, como ganarse a los niños, como tratarlesy liderarlos,y un larguísimo etc.
Pero creo que sería equivocado focalizar el tema en la miss direction, quizás fuera mucho mejor globalizarlo a un campo más abierto basado en psicología que nos enseñe a preparar la presentación, y no la miss direcction. Pues, lo que ellos estudian, no va dirigido al engaño.
Como ya habéis dicho, sobre miss direction han escrito algunos grandes. Si traéis a un psicólogo, sería mejor utilizarle para estudiar comportamientos y sutilezas.

Qué pensais?

En cuanto a lo del psicólogo, yo creo que me atrevo a plantarme en una consulta y exponerle el tema.

Por dónde empezar?
Por presentarse? algunos magos fallan en eso...
Por ganarse a la gente? su confianza?

----------


## angelilliks

Si invitáis a un neurólogo fijo que nos da una buena charla de misdirection, condicionamiento, acciones en tránsito y lo que queráis.

----------


## Coloclom

Y un bombero nos daría clases de cómo bajar los humos, invitemos a un neurólogo dadas las necesidades...

Sin acritud

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

[quote=Coloclom;204418]Yo creo que un psicólogo no sabe nada de miss 
El mago busca manipular la memoria instantánea, el psicólogo, la memoria a medio y largo plazo.
quote]

Eso no es cierto, al mago le iteresa eso y mucho más. por ejemplo:

- Que el espectador olvide algo que ha ocurrido.
- Que el espectador recuerde algo que no ha ocurrido.

Lo más importante en mi opinion es precisamente lo que el espectador recuerda despues de la sesión. Si lo olvida a los tres dias la ilusion no esta bien conseguida.

Si un psicologo es alguien que puede hablar de los mecanismos de la memoria, de subconsciente y de la percepción sensorial en general, si es desdeluego interesante. Pero no creo que los pciscologos en general nos sirvan, seria alguien en concreto. 

Igual que un director de cine, que sepa como crear y resolver la tension, el suspense, escenografía... 

El bombero nos puede hablar del fuego, elemento bastante utilizado en magia, sobre todo en materia de seguridad.

Actores, barmans, músicos, titiriteros... 

En realidad casi cualquier cosa puede ser aplicable en magia.

Si ninguno viene también podemos leer a Ascanio... ese nunca falla

----------


## Coloclom

A eso me referías E.S. ANDREWS, pero siempre me ha costado mucho explicarme, y por eso siempro busco ejemplos (la mayoría absurdos).
Y tienes razón en que todo es aplicable a la magia, curioso el modo en el que la palabra magia interactúa en el mundo real y viceversa.

Felices fiestas.

----------


## magicpasion

ok ...si alguien conoce a algun profesional que nos cuente...
felices fiestas a todos!!

----------


## t.barrie

Yo soy estudiante de psicologia. Como estudio en la UNED no estoy muy en contacto con  profesores(psicólogos), pero con los pocos que he tratado poco podrían aportar al tema de misdirección. Sabrán de  procesos cognitivos, de atención, de percepción, de biolgía, de estadística... pero no como relacionar sus conocimientos a la magia, porque no saben de magia. 


A mi aún me quedan algunos años para terminar la carrera, así que de psicología se poco. Llevo casi el mismo tiempo en la magia que en la carrera (para mi es como si estuviera estudiando dos carreras). De momento poco me ha aportado los estudios de psicología a la magia, algo que estudié de atención y percepción, pero  solo me sirvio para entender un poquito más como funciona el cerebro. Espero que al ir avanzando la carrera si podré sacarle más provecho para la magia.

 En muchos libros de magia hay partes teóricas, que si compaginas con algunos libros de psicología puedes relacionar y aprender mucho. Pero el hecho de que tuvieramos a un psicólogo tampoco iba a ser un gran aporte, estaria bien, pero si no sabe de magia, si no le apasiona este arte,tampoco iba a poder ayudarnos mucho.

----------


## magicpasion

entonces esperamos que te recibas  :117: (es broma)

----------


## bryan alexis rendon gonza

> hola...
> tengo una sugerencia estaria bueno que se abra un chat en el foro y que cada tanto(1mes o mas tampoco hacerlo todos los dias) se invite a profesionales(psicologos ,magos,etc) a compartir sus conocimientos o a darnos concejos para perfeccionarnos como magos ...
> acepto criticas e ideas y quisiera saber que les parece 
> saludos!!!


Estoy de acuerdo con esto, por que asi podriamos los miembros estariamos enterados de mas trucos y seria emocionante.

----------

